# The Boy Next Door - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven’t laughed this hard in a long time. By the end of “The Boy Next Door” I was having a hard time recovering, with aching sides and an eyeful of tears.

Mike based on what you said above I am laughing already and I haven't seen the movie. I stopped reading from that point because I am trying to avoid any spoilers. I definitely want to laugh with this one too and will rent one day soon I hope.

Thanks once again!


----------

